# The Biggest Loser ? Is This ?Reality??



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pardon me while I remove my kid gloves…they will not be necessary. Those easily offended should switch channels right now and check out what’s on Lifetime.”Reality television.” You have to hand it to the geniuses from TV Land for coming up with this gem. “Let’s just show people life at its worst, hey, we’ll make [...]

*Read More...*


----------

